# Going to a concert.. solo



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

It's actually tonight but I won't be able to post for the next week, so I will assume it will be a triumph. :yes Of Montreal in Minneapolis, then I'm flying out of there to Florida the next day. I've been to two concerts but this is the first time alone and probably the smallest venue, so It will be an experience.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's great. I've been to concerts solo and honestly the worst part for me was waiting alone in the line because people are in groups talking. Once I get in the venue and the band hits the stage, it's all good.


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got my first solo concert experience coming up soon too. Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Was thinking of doing that myself aswell..


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I love Of Montreal!

I bet you'll have a great time, dancing and happy togetherness with everyone in the crowd. That's what it was like for the Atlanta show. There's all these costumes and little skits, it's wonderful.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Going to a concert alone is a breeze, done it a million times. The hardest part is what strange religion said. Once the band starts though, there are no fears. 

I have a little easier time since I'm an older SA'er and most of the bands I go see are "guy" bands. There are a lot of older men (sa-ers or not) that go to the shows I do, alone just because their wives or whoever have no interest in going. That being said, I saw Of Montreal (I think at Lollapalooza once and really enjoyed their music)


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:boogie :banana :clap


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm going to a concert alone soon, too.


----------

